# Vermont casting Radiance 2240 LP conversion



## Georgell (Jun 30, 2021)

Hello I just purchased a used radiance 2240 and need to convert from NG to LP. I know there’s lots of threads out there on conversions and trying to find parts. It appears there is not conversion kit for them. But more hoping for suggestions on converting it or if someone is trying to convert opposite and could trade for what’s needed. Please any info will help as I’ve tried a lot of research and kinda stuck. Thanks in advance! I’ve attached the Robertshaw photo of what I’ve currently got! Thanks again!
4252816626 
Chad


----------



## DAKSY (Jun 30, 2021)

Any idea what the manufacture date is? The valve looks to be pretty old...
If you also got the manual, you may have the conversion parts listed there.
If you don't have the manual, you may have to replace the gas valve with an LP version. 
You will also need to replace the pilot & burner orifices.
 The air shutter on the burner may need to be opened, as well...


----------



## Georgell (Jun 30, 2021)

DAKSY said:


> Any idea what the manufacture date is? The valve looks to be pretty old...
> If you also got the manual, you may have the conversion parts listed there.
> If you don't have the manual, you may have to replace the gas valve with an LP version.
> You will also need to replace the pilot & burner orifices.
> The air shutter on the burner may need to be opened, as well...




Thanks for the info! No I don’t have the manual. Where would the manufacture date be on it. Haven’t been able to find that. I haven’t been able to find a manual online either. At least in my search.


----------



## Georgell (Jun 30, 2021)

Not really sure where to even start with those parts without the manual parts list or something that compatible


----------



## Georgell (Jul 2, 2021)

It appears from research I may be able to purchase all the parts or similar replacement other than the bray injector #82-300. Just more was hoping that someone may be trying to do same thing but to NG from LP, then just swap. But I’ll keep researching


----------

